# Gamethread: DEN vs POR



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Didn't see a gamethread up yet.

I'm a little pissed that the game is in El Paso TX because I could have gone to it if it was in Denver/Colorado Springs/Boulder. Texas has three NBA teams so what possessed them to have a Nuggets preseason game there. 

Enough ranting for now, look for Dixon and Blake to get some actual playing time.

Hopefully Jack steps up with Telfair staying home.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Is the game tape delayed, or is it going to start at 6:30? Right now, the pregame show is on the radio.

Nate just said Ha will get some time tonight. Cool!


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Nate said Denver is the Team to beat in the NW.




Starting Line Up
Joel Przybilla
Zach Randolph
Darius Miles
Juan Dixon
Jarrett Jack

Off the bench Ha, Khryapa and Steve Blake.

Not so much time Martell Webster and Travis Outlaw however.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Is the game tape delayed, or is it going to start at 6:30? Right now, the pregame show is on the radio.
> 
> Nate just said Ha will get some time tonight. Cool!


I don't think the game is on TV.

Right now the Nuggets/Avs channel is showing Womens Boxing.

Out of the lineup for Denver:
Nene
Earl Watson
and I think Boykins


Edit (it's actually Women's Kick boxing and their beating the crap out of each other)

Camby is also out


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

why did the blazers sign ha last year ive never under stood that.im gonna go listen to the game.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Zidane said:


> why did the blazers sign ha last year ive never under stood that.im gonna go listen to the game.


They signed Ha to get him out of Korea and working with the team’s quality coaches.
There just isn't quality competition over there


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Nate just said Ha will get some time tonight. Cool!


I'm glad he's playing Ha. Last game I started calling for Nate to put in Ha and then a lot of other people started to call for him too. One guy sitting directly above me really started yelling for Ha to be put in. I know Nate heard me at least once, but he was to intent on winning that game to take a chance to put in Ha in my opinion. He even mention tonite he hopes he doesn't get competitive tonite and put his starters in at the end.

Does anyone think Nate will start Jack over Telfair? He is from the same conference Nate played in and Nate said going to college a few years helps you more than playing in the NBA part of the year or something like that.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I found out why they're playing in Texas. 

Sounds like a lot fans of Eduardo Najera are coming from Mexico and the area. I guess it will sound like a Nuggets home game too. Makes more sense now but I'm still bummed it's not in Colorado.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Starters: Miles, Zach Joel, Jack, and Dixon


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Pryz looking good early


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Joel and Ha with two early fouls each. Clancy in. Clancy gets a quick foul, as well.

Blazers up 6-5


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> I'm glad he's playing Ha. Last game I started calling for Nate to put in Ha and then a lot of other people started to call for him too.


Actually, they were just laughing.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

It's frustrating that NBA.com does not have real time stats.


----------



## Anthony15 (Oct 14, 2005)

furball said:


> It's frustrating that NBA.com does not have real time stats.


Well at least the Nuggz are leading 35-24


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

There are no real-time stats because the game is at a neutral site, and not at an NBA arena. Most games that are at a neutral site you also have to wait a while to get the stats online unless you live in Portland and then you can get the stats tomorrow morning in the paper.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ah that sucks.thanks chalupa


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Joel Przybilla is done for the night.
Sounds like a ankle sprain but it is a little higer along the bone so the team's taking x-rays. 

Hope it's not serious but for now Ha and Clancy will play quite a bit the rest of the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

87-65 nugs after 3. Oh, well, at least Webster is hitting some shots.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah; the games getting away from them.

Webster is knocking some shots and now has 12pts.
The team is hitting 55% it's shots overall.


Sounds like the team is struggling with turnovers and making dumb defensive mistakes.


Webster just got a big block


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Chalupa said:


> Yeah; the games getting away from them.
> 
> Webster is knocking some shots and now has 12pts.
> The team is hitting 55% it's shots overall.
> ...


Think we miss Telfair. Anyone that thinks Telfair won't start doesn't know Jack.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

X-Rays negative on Joel's leg! :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> X-Rays negative on Joel's leg! :banana:


That's great news!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's funny because Joel told me before the game on Wednesday that he hates preseason because of the injury risk. Wishes it was only two games. Think this injury changed his mind at all?

There's no doubt we miss Bass, but I don't know if he would have made a difference. It was fouls early that got us into this hole.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

mgb said:


> Think we miss Telfair. Anyone that thinks Telfair won't start doesn't know Jack.



I agree.
I think He's the most dangerous offensive weapon on the team. Telfair's passing and ability to get in the lane at will totally changes the game.

Denver wins in a blow out.
A little dissapointing that the team wasn't more competative considering all the players missing from Denver's lineup.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

any box scores up yet? or aproximate stats?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> There's no doubt we miss Bass, but I don't know if he would have made a difference. It was fouls early that got us into this hole.


I thought it was TOs from not being able to get the ball up the court. Originally anyway.


----------



## Anthony15 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nuggets won 112-85!!!!


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: So I take it that Denver wearing headbands didn't distract them at all? just joking around.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Denver wins 112 to 85.
The boxscore wont be coming for a while
Here is what I got off of the game recap, they were going pretty quick so I'm not sure on a few of the stats.

Darius Miles 15pts?
Juan Dixon 12pts
Martell Webster 12pts in 11min 6/9 shooting
Patterson 8pts?
Outlaw 7pts
Joel Przybilla 6pts
Clancy, Jack and Khryapa for 5pts
4pts 6ats for Blake
3pts Ha
Theo Ratliff 5 rebounds 3 blocks 

Team 47% field shooting
18 turnovers
0/7 from 3pt%


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> why did the blazers sign ha last year ive never under stood that.im gonna go listen to the game.


probably because he's cheap, tall, and has talent?

as for the game, I could only listen to the last half. Webster seemed to find his shooting touch for what little he played. There were 3 things that seemed common among our "guards" tonite.

turnover.

Dixon, Jack and Blake are making it really hard for Telfair to lose his starting job.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

jack dixon and blake trades are looking better.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Box Scores is up
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251015007


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Shonz said:


> You've got to make you're FT's


Overall 23-38- 60%... just to make sure they lost, they went 0-7 from 3's and lost the RB battle 36-47... yuck

STOMP


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

0-7 thats crazy i figured that martell could makeone or 2.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To bad everyone isn't as proficient a shooter as Ha. He didn't miss from the field.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I was impressed with Ha's 7 rebounds in only 10 minutes.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Gonna be a loooong season.

barfo


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Gonna be a loooong season.
> 
> barfo


We'll see, I think it will be inerresting


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You know why we lost this don't you? Tim Grgurich.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> You know why we lost this don't you? Tim Grgurich.


Grg effect. 

Ed O.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

just looking at the box score, it doesn't look too bad to be honest. Webster had 12 pts in 12 minutes. Outlaw 7 pts, 1 block, 1 reb, 1 steal in 11 minutes. Randolph will do better on most nights. Przybilla only played 11 minutes. Telfair didn't play at all. 

this game mostly proves that the bench we'll have in the regular season is young and inexperienced, and hints that Dixon, Blake and Jack aren't really starting material. no big surprise. 

if getting blown out can be encouraging, I'd say this was encouraging. Miles's performance is the only big red flag for me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

theWanker said:


> just looking at the box score, it doesn't look too bad to be honest. Webster had 12 pts in 12 minutes. Outlaw 7 pts, 1 block, 1 reb, 1 steal in 11 minutes. Randolph will do better on most nights. Przybilla only played 11 minutes. Telfair didn't play at all.
> 
> this game mostly proves that the bench we'll have in the regular season is young and inexperienced, and hints that Dixon, Blake and Jack aren't really starting material. no big surprise.
> 
> if getting blown out can be encouraging, I'd say this was encouraging. Miles's performance is the only big red flag for me.


thats kind of what I took out it too, Wank. Granted, I was only able to listen closely to the 2nd half (reception where I was, didn't exist) but Dixon and Blake (and Jack) seemed to be really really sloppy. From what I got in the 1st half though, Jack seemed to make a lot of mistakes (at least 1 8 second violation), and poor passes. I thought 3 years of college was supposed to make him more prepared for the NBA game than Telfair is/was.

Dixon and Blake just looked like spot minute players so far. I hope they improve, because otherwise they'll be the 11th and 12th men soon (based on minutes, not time off the bench).

BTW, I actually thought Antonio did ok, replacing Mike Rice. He's a little stuttery a bit, but it'll take time for him to be at his best. I'll miss Mike Rice, but I'll get used to Antonio..just thank god it wasn't Running Ann.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking at the minutes played, I would say that Nate was using this as an opportunity to play everyone and try different line ups. Not having Telfair opened the door for the guards. I think loosing Pryz was a big factor in not staying in the game. He played a major part in the first game picking up all the boards after we kept missing. If he would have been there, we would have had more shots. Also, who played the other 11 minutes at center?
It is a shame that Webster didn't get to play more, but I guess he is already proving what he can do, so there isn't much question. Jack sounds like he is doing alright, but it concerns be that he doesn't get more assists.

Now that Amare is out for a few months, I think Denver, Sac, and Houstan may pick up more wins. Denver will definately be contending this year. Maybe not for the finals, but they should get at least into round two.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

hope the blazers break the 30 win barrier this season.before it started i was all hyped up about the team and know i dont really know because we need bassy in theyre.a sports writer said that la needs a pg and he said jj would fit the persona good we could trade jj and ruben or theo to them for andrew bynum and 1st rounder and cash reason because we !might! clear enough space for pyrz.maybe theyd do that maybe not.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

you cannot trade theo or ruben and JJ for bynum the saleries arent even close, cash and draft picks hold no cap value. why would they do that trade anyways? Bynum has mass upside


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> you cannot trade theo or ruben and JJ for bynum the saleries arent even close, cash and draft picks hold no cap value. why would they do that trade anyways? Bynum has mass upside


he also has "mass overrated".

does anyone here know that he apparently only played 38 games in high school? and that he's still, apparently, not in shape?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well the team really needs thier leader telfair thats clear


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1129460366200311.xml&coll=7 

Sounds like Nate was impressed by Webster too.



> "I've gotta look at that," coach Nate McMillan said. "I think it's hard to start a rookie in this league, but I'm not ruling it out. I can't. The guy is a threat."





> After the first exhibition, McMillan said Webster "didn't have a clue" on defense, a comment he later said was too harsh. But on Saturday, McMillan said Webster continued to get "lost" on defense, even though he was one of the few players who exhibited effort on defense.
> 
> "The effort is there, and maybe the way to get him better is to put him out there and let him learn," McMillan said. "So I definitely can't rule that out."


Wow Webster is slowly wininng Nate over to starting him.
I love it let the best player have the job.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure it must be sooooo easy to step into the starting role on a team that you've trained with for less than a month, coming off an injury, with a new coach, and a new offense, and go up against one of the arguably best teams in the west at the highest level of basketball any of us know! I guess Jack must suck huh? Better trade him! Telfair has had a year, Jack's had a month. Dixon and Blake three weeks. 

It's painfully obvious that a good number of posters here have never played sports on a level past JV in high school, if that! Those who have know how hard it is to adapt to a whole new program and the learning curve it takes to get comfortable. I know how hard it was in college, I can't even imagine the kind of learning curve it would take for the pros and how fast it would come at you. Maybe some of you 2500 + posts guys should unplug for an hour go play some organized hoops on a team you've never played with and see how you do. I think it might change your opinions and humble many of you.

I'd be alot more concerned with a PG who can't make a wide open shot than one who's uncomfortable and makes some first time starter turnovers but has proven he can drain the long ball, has good size and plays defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

YardApe said:


> Yeah I'm sure it must be sooooo easy to step into the starting role on a team that you've trained with for less than a month, coming off an injury, with a new coach, and a new offense, and go up against one of the arguably best teams in the west at the highest level of basketball any of us know! I guess Jack must suck huh? Better trade him! Telfair has had a year, Jack's had a month. Dixon and Blake three weeks.


I think it's more that jack isn't ready or a more likely starter over telfair. and it's the coaches who have said (and some posters) that him going to college has made him better prepared.



> It's painfully obvious that a good number of posters here have never played sports on a level past JV in high school, if that! Those who have know how hard it is to adapt to a whole new program and the learning curve it takes to get comfortable. I know how hard it was in college, I can't even imagine the kind of learning curve it would take for the pros and how fast it would come at you. Maybe some of you 2500 + posts guys should unplug for an hour go play some organized hoops on a team you've never played with and see how you do. I think it might change your opinions and humble many of you.


I dont think you're reffering to me, because Ive never said that the players sucked (outright) but that they're playing bad. ANd in the case of Dixon and Blake, I said I hope they improve.



> I'd be alot more concerned with a PG who can't make a wide open shot than one who's uncomfortable and makes some first time starter turnovers but has proven he can drain the long ball, has good size and plays defense.


It's not based on 1 game, it's based on what people who have seen training camp have said, and the "fan jam" and 1 pre-season have seen.

Why hasn't Webster been as sloppy as Jack? He's younger, as much less experience, and expectations are higher.

Sometimes, players just aren't as good as others, and one doesn't need to have played or experienced things to see that.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

It has been 1 month of training camp. That's it! Martell is not being asked to run the offense, Jack last night was. Telfair has had a year with many of the players on this team. Jack has not, nor has Blake or Dixon. 


Calling these guys bench players and scrubs seems way to early and harsh, especially from a city that's supposed to want to embrace change and support this new team. As for one player being better than another put them in the same role than judge. I bet if you asked anyone who has greater defensive apptitude at this pooint they'd say Jack over Webster hands down. Bottom line is it's way to early to know anything. So why judge? 

As for Jack he took a GT team to the finals when no one thought the Jackets would make it to the Sweet 16. This kid can score and play defense, to say he can't make it as a starter so soon makes me wonder what many of you would have thought about Tmac and Kobe when they first came into the league?

Telfair was not exactly rookie of the year last year now was he? 

The game at this level moves at such an explosive pace that we might just want to give our kids the benefit of the doubt atleast until the season starts. This is of course one of the youngest teams in the NBA.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

YardApe said:


> It has been 1 month of training camp. That's it! Martell is not being asked to run the offense, Jack last night was. Telfair has had a year with many of the players on this team. Jack has not, nor has Blake or Dixon.


true. no one is denying that. But no one (at least, I haven't read) is saying that it's set in stone that the guys are always going to be what they are now. Just that certain players aren't showing that they're ready to take the spot away.



> Calling these guys bench players and scrubs seems way to early and harsh, especially from a city that's supposed to want to embrace change and support this new team. As for one player being better than another put them in the same role than judge. I bet if you asked anyone who has greater defensive apptitude at this pooint they'd say Jack over Webster hands down. Bottom line is it's way to early to know anything. So why judge?


I think you're reading too much into what people are saying. You can support and embrace a player, and he can still be a "scrub". Myself, I said I hope the players improve (dixon & blake) because right now they're playing like 11th and 12th men. 

They both are playing sloppy, and much more sloppy than "Im learning a new system" sloppy. Hopefully, it's just a slow to adapting, but it's not like Dixon and Blake have put up earth shattering #'s in their careers. They are what they are.




> As for Jack he took a GT team to the finals when no one thought the Jackets would make it to the Sweet 16. This kid can score and play defense, to say he can't make it as a starter so soon makes me wonder what many of you would have thought about Tmac and Kobe when they first came into the league?


that as rookies, they weren't ready to start?

sometimes players aren't ready to start, and saying so doesn't discount what they bring to the game. Nor does it mean they will never improve. just means that right now, they're not ready.



> Telfair was not exactly rookie of the year last year now was he?


so...whats that supposed to mean? The only way for someone to say that Telfair is a better starter, it has to be that he had to have won the ROY?



> The game at this level moves at such an explosive pace that we might just want to give our kids the benefit of the doubt atleast until the season starts. This is of course one of the youngest teams in the NBA.


I think it says a lot that a player who's supposed to be "better off" because he went to college for 3 years, isn't running the team as well as a guy who's starting his 2nd year. It can mean a couple things. He's either not as good as the 2nd year player...he's not as good now as he will be (and isn't as good)..or he'll be a good backup. 

It's not a shot at Jack, nor is it a shot at Blake and Dixon. They are what they are. 

Maybe I'm missunderstanding what you're complaining about, and it's actually not what I've posted. Just seems a little strange to be making a big stink about them (JBD) either way.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> I'll miss Mike Rice, but I'll get used to Antonio..just thank god it wasn't Running Ann.


Please... you know Annie's 'the Schatz'! :biggrin:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Blake had a good game.Couldnt score but got like 6 dimes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> true. no one is denying that. But no one (at least, I haven't read) is saying that it's set in stone that the guys are always going to be what they are now. Just that certain players aren't showing that they're ready to take the spot away.


Ya, I for one don't think Jack is ready to start. He had problems just getting the ball across half court, but I'm sure he's going to improve. It is only his second game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone think Blake could be a Steve Nash kind of player in time? I think he was a very good pick up for the Blazers. Although I was hoping the blazers would of picked up a good back up to Zach.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> Why hasn't Webster been as sloppy as Jack? He's younger, as much less experience, and expectations are higher.


As YardApe pointed out, it is easier to get one's shots than it is to play point guard and get others their shots. Also, Webster did work out with the guys over the summer and Jack did not.
It may well be that Webster is a better player. After all he was taken #6 and Jack, what was it, 22 or therabouts? We expect that. But it's a far cry to say that Jack sucks.


----------

